
What Vietnam Taught Us About Breaking Bad Habits - iamwil
http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2012/01/02/144431794/what-vietnam-taught-us-about-breaking-bad-habits
======
Turing_Machine
An implicit environmental factor that they don't stress: being in an
environment where people are actively trying to kill you might well make
people take refuge in drugs or alcohol.

